# Dirty Kitchens



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

I scoped a 3" CI drain today in a food service business. After recording, I asked the owner when their last health inspection was, noting the layer of scum on the walls, floors and ss fixtures. He said, a month ago, with only minor infractions. Sure...

This isn't the worst by any means, but sure doesn't motivate me to want anything to eat or drink from this establishment.

Got any "kitchen nightmares" to share?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I dont know, that place looks pretty clean to me....

I could take some pictures of some Chinese places around here
the the smell alone would make you puke....... 

I got an fancy Italian place we work in that I wont eat at... 
my wife wants to go there for a romantic evening and I told
her I would rather take her to White Castle....


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I haven't been in a restaurant kitchen that WAS clean. Once worked at a resort with a "fancy" restaurant. During one 8 hour shift they had a tray of strip loin steaks sitting out on a box sitting on the floor. Many more horror stories


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

When I was under this 3 compartment sink, the health inspector was escorting the owner and staff to the Dumpster with a pallet of eggs, a pallet of sour cream, a half pallet of cheese, and a half pallet of ground meat. All of it had to be thrown away. 

I thanked the health inspector for doing her job.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I dont know, that place looks pretty clean to me....
> 
> I could take some pictures of some Chinese places around here
> the the smell alone would make you puke.......
> ...


Ahhh Yea... The Chinese laying cardboard on the floor to make it clean... LOL
You've seen that one right?:laughing:

I don't often eat out...
Even travelling I prefer to pack a lunch wherever possible...
What has been seen cannot be unseen...:laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Ahhh Yea... The Chinese laying cardboard on the floor to make it clean... LOL
> 
> You've seen that one right?:laughing:
> 
> ...



I often go out for lunch with our city board of health inspector, I say if he's eating there it must be ok👍👍


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> I often go out for lunch with our city board of health inspector, I say if he's eating there it must be ok👍👍


Insider Information is a good thing...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

If i go out to eat out of the city I have him call the inspector of that community to see if it's all good. Yes red, inside info is good, so not having food poisoning


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

My dad went to a no HW call at a Chinese buffet once. When he walked into the utility room where the WH was, this old man was mixing new rice with old rice right on the terra cotta floor with a flat shovel. He said it was right between the WH and a floor drain.??


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

when I first got into plumbing my mentor offered to take my wife and me out to a steak dinner at the best place in town so I named this really fancy restaurant downtown and he said oh no you do not want to eat there 
because I have seen their kitchen,

after that I always looked at the kitchens where I was doing plumbing work


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Many years ago I did a brand new Chinese restaurant , on the last day of doing some work at the building I showed up in the morning and there was a Chinese guy taking a bath in the 3 bay sink and the rest of I guess his family were sleeping in the walk in cooler ( not operating at that time, brrrrr) . I quickly shut the door and went to go finish some other work to let them finish their baths. True store , still laugh at that one.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Did some work in a Taco Bell about 6 years ago,haven't been back in one since,too much slime and things moving around..........


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

From what I've seen in MI, restaurant here are much better than when I worked in SoKal. Out there you didn't even need to be working in the kitchen to see a cockroach crawling up the wall at a Jack in the Box. 

I always make a point of telling either the owner or manager when their kitchen is top notch! Sometimes you get a thank you, sometimes a free lunch.:thumbup: But there are a few places where the wife says "We went to such and such for a work lunch today." And I'll say "I'll get you a puke bucket, and bring it with you when we go to bed tonight.... just incase."


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Finished a restaurant a couple of weeks ago. Less than a week later I was walking in the kitchen and almost fell down due to a slippery surface3 and the floor wasn't wet.


----------

